# What's the best food for my dog



## fanfan13580

Hi Everyone,
I wanted to know what is the best food for my pitbull? It's a rednose pitbull, 3 years old, 95 lbs.
Right now, he is having Purina, but I don't think it's the best because he doesn't really like it, he farts a lot and is starting to have diarrhea...

What kind of food can you advise me please??
Thanks in advance


----------



## Saint Francis

There is a food camparison and rating thread in the above STICKY section. Many options exist in choosing a good kibble, ALOT of which are better than Purina. They will be a little bit more money, but your pup's worth it. Deb, the resident nutritional expert, can probably assist you with the immediate problem of farting and diarrhea. Perhaps some Kaeopectate(sp.)? Good luck!


----------



## geisthexe

I wanted to know what is the best food for my pitbull? It's a rednose pitbull, 3 years old, 95 lbs. 
- Well, this will depend on how much money you want to spend.
- Do you want the food with or without Grains? 

Right now, he is having Purina, but I don't think it's the best because he doesn't really like it, he farts a lot and is starting to have diarrhea...
- Well you are Correct Purina is not a good dog food spite what Vets state LOL. The food has Corn Wheat Soy & By Product in it. This can cause all what you are stating and more. 

What kind of food can you advise me please??

WITHOUT GRAINS
- Orijen
- ZiWi Peak
- Before Grain
- Taste of the wild
- Blue Buffalo "wilderness"

With Grains (Oatmeal / Rice) not bad for your dog
- VerUs
- Diamond Naturals
- Blue Buffalo
- Natures Recipe
- AvaDerm

Hope this helps you


----------



## Wingman

Try and stay away from any food with corn, soy, or wheat. These ingredients can cause problems with some pits, and just generally can't be digested that well. You also want to stay away from mysterious fat sources. If it doesn't list where the fat is coming from stay away. This goes for all ingredients in the food. You dont want to feed your dog a food that lists an ingredient that isn't specific. Ex: "beef bone meal" would be better than just "bone meal". I mean atleast you know where it's coming from! The next thing you need to look at is price. You can spend a ridiculous amount of money to feed your dog if you really want to, but there are some qaulity mid priced foods out there. 

Now around here you pay like 30 bucks for 25lbs of Taste Of The Wild, and TOTW is a GREAT food it has high qaulity ingredients, and is overall just good. Blue buffalo is also a good qaulity food. And I've tried both of those brands, but my dog has allergies to certain ingredients. So now I feed my dog "Professional Brand Chicken and Barley Low-Fat". I had to switch from the chicken and rice, because my pup can't handle the rice, but barley is easier to digest. It's about 25bucks for 30lbs of food, and has no soy,wheat, or corn in it.

My suggestion to you, is to go to a GOOD feed store, stay away from the chain branches, as I've found that the employees tend to be as knowledgeable as wal-mart electronics department employee, ha. If you go to a good feed store, generally the staff will be a lot more familiar with there foods, and wont just recommend the food that they're told to push that month. When you go in, find an employee and tell him what you're looking for. 

Good luck!


----------



## Patch09

My dog was on purnia for the first 16 months of his life the last 2 months Kirklands chicken and rice, all's I can say is what the heck was I thinking with that purnia stuff. His coat is shinner he is shedding alittle less, his poops are nice and soild 100% and I think this might just be in my head, looks like he has more muscle definition........Purnia is ok if you just want to keep your dog alive. Kirkland is only a mid grade food, imagine if I had money and really could step up his diet.....

Oh yeah Kirkland is cheaper than Purnia also (pro plan)
I also had patch on alpo for a while too (oops!)


----------



## betty90278

natural balanse, sweet potatoe & fish thats what i feed my dogs.


----------



## Saint Francis

Patch09 said:


> My dog was on purnia for the first 16 months of his life the last 2 months Kirklands chicken and rice, all's I can say is what the heck was I thinking with that purnia stuff. His coat is shinner he is shedding alittle less, his poops are nice and soild 100% and I think this might just be in my head, looks like he has more muscle definition........Purnia is ok if you just want to keep your dog alive. Kirkland is only a mid grade food, imagine if I had money and really could step up his diet.....
> 
> Oh yeah Kirkland is cheaper than Purnia also (pro plan)
> I also had patch on alpo for a while too (oops!)


And it shows, he is spectacular!


----------



## fanfan13580

Your dog is amazing!! And he looks like mine! Check the pics you'll see  Maybe they are brothers who knows ;-)


----------



## fanfan13580

Hey guys, 
How come I don't find any of them at PetCo ??? I looked for natural balanse, for Blue Buffalo, Kirklands, WTF???
Where can I find them???


----------



## NesOne

You're going to have to go to your local feed store to find the good brands that were mentioned. If you don't mind the price, I suggest Orijen, but if you want it less expensive and still very good quality, I recommend Innova.

Here are some links:

Innova: Where to Buy Natural Pet Food, Organic Dog Food & Healthy Dog Treats - Natura Pet Products

Orijen: Orijen

Oh and Kirklands, the only place I know of that sells it is Costco.

Petco and PetSmart are like the Walmarts of the pet world, lmao. A feed store will have all the better brands.


----------



## jmejiaa

Kirkland is great and cheap. IT's what i feed my dog from day 1. It gets good ratings on the food comparison sites..

Costco sells the huge bags of it for like 13 bucks. It is only found at Costco because it is the "store" brand. I believe it is made by Diamond though.


----------



## fanfan13580

Wow thanks a lot!!! I think from now on we will shop at Costo!!


----------



## Patch09

fanfan13580 said:


> Your dog is amazing!! And he looks like mine! Check the pics you'll see  Maybe they are brothers who knows ;-)


Holy Cow!!!!!! Our dogs look like twins, cant beleive how similar, I think Patch might be alittle smaller though he's about 60lbs :clap:


----------



## yamaha4eva

Petsmart sells all versions of Blue Buffalo, thats what I feed my pit. I used to feed another pit I had a few years ago Taste of the Wild which is an incredibely good food, but it is hard to find. blue buffalo is pretty comparible and can be found in local pet stores. My dog does excellent on it. Just stay away from brands like purina, science diet, ol roy, kibbles and bits, any of that stuff and most of it has by product in it as a main ingredient which you really want to stay away from.


----------

